# WTB : Seiko 7016 Monaco and 6138 ( Kakume, Ufo, Panda)



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

View Advert


*WTB : Seiko 7016 Monaco and 6138 ( Kakume, Ufo, Panda)*

I am interested in all type of 6138s and on just 7016 Monaco.

Thanks in advance.




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£300.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

